# P1300 = low fuel sporadic, Random/multiply misfire P0300, P0301, P0302, P0303



## Realization (Jan 3, 2007)

I have the following car: Audi A6 2.8L V-6 1999 (AHA)
Codes detected by Audi Diagnostic computerP1300 = low fuel sporadic, Random/multiply misfire P0300, P0301, P0302, P0303
Any advise please?
I already did the following
1. Replaced all 6 plugs with prescribed NGK plugs (old plugs looked ok)
2. Replaced all 6 spark wires (some wires where broken)
3. Replaced ignition coil
4. Switched fuel injectors from one side to the other
5. Replaced O-rings on fuel injectors
6. Replaced all vacuum hoses
7. Tested for vacuum leaks (no leaks)
8. LT & RT Variable Valve timing Actuator seals, Lt & Rt Valve cover gaskets, timing belt, crank seal, cam seal. replaced in 2004
Misfire continues after resetting/clearing codes and on same side.
Codes return after sometimes 52 miles and sometimes as little as 4 miles. When driving over 65/mph the car shakes. The temperature indicator is going between min and medium level, even after hrs of driving.
Bentley mentions"POWER OUTPUT STAGE" in connection with ignition coils. What 
is the "output stage"??
Could it be an O2 sensor/knock sensor/camshaft position sensor/a gasket/ fuel filter?
Is there anything major inside the engine that account for the random 
misfire on only one side?
Please help


----------



## prodigalsunn (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: P1300 = low fuel sporadic, Random/multiply misfire P0300, P0301, P0302, P0303 (Realization)*

Check the fuel pressure. 
If its too low , could need a fuel pump or filter.


----------

